# Worst Dog Food Ever



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I believe that this is the worst dog food I have ever come across. This food makes Hills, Purina and Iams look like gold. It really saddens me that people feed this to their dogs 










You would think that Disney would use a bit higher quality ingredients, but I guess that making money is the first priority. It says Complete and Balanced, but looking at the ingredients...its the most unbalanced and incomplete diet I have seen to this day.










And here is the incentive for people to buy it...and this is where people get the "feeding RAW is so expensive" crap. Why buy high quality food when you can get this for ~32 cents a pound?!?!?! BUT we get chicken backs for ~35 cents a pound, so if fed just chicken backs alone would be better than feeding this crap...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have never seen it so I did a little looking online....apparently it's a joint venture between Disney and Kroger. I can't believe what it's made of, plus the number of people who say their dogs love it and it's so cheap that they buy it! I don't think I could have made up a worse diet if I tried. 

I read the name and ingredients to my family and my son said "does that mean you have to kill the dog after he eats the food, to put him out of his pain like Old Yeller!"

Walt Disney must be rolling over in his grave with the direction Disney has gone over the years.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Bahahahaha! Wow, your son is very clever, that's hilarious! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> I have never seen it so I did a little looking online....apparently it's a joint venture between Disney and Kroger. I can't believe what it's made of, plus the number of people who say their dogs love it and it's so cheap that they buy it! I don't think I could have made up a worse diet if I tried.
> 
> I read the name and ingredients to my family and my son said "does that mean you have to kill the dog after he eats the food, to put him out of his pain like Old Yeller!"
> 
> Walt Disney must be rolling over in his grave with the direction Disney has gone over the years.


One would think that a presitgious company such as Disney would care about the quality of products they sell 

Your son is spot on. Food like this does cause dogs a lot of pain. Shortens their life span too. If people even knew that feeding a high quality dog food meant that their vets bills would decrease exponentially, then maybe they would give a second thought to feeding better food. But my guess if people don't care about their dogs enough to know what exactly they are feeding them that they wouldn't care if their dogs get sick from it or not. Unfortunately I think that a lot of it has to do with misinformation...like the label on the bag. Why would they go and research the food, if the bag tells them its COMPLETE and BALANCED?!?!?!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wouldnt call it food, its inedible.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its food, maybe for a chicken or something...but certainly not for a dog...


----------



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

*Moist and Meaty*

Yeah those ingredients are pretty bad. My father in law feeds his dog Moist and meaty by purina and I think it may be worse. My husband came home after the visiting the farm and said "Whiskey really likes Skippy's food" after looking into what he ate while there I almost became sick to my stomach. It was just a day trip so I didn"t send food because he would be home by dinner time. They have an auto feeder so there was no stopping him. 

Purina® brand Moist & Meaty Less Active Formula with Turkey & Rice 

Wheat flour, soybean grits, soybean flour, high fructose corn syrup, brewers condensed solubles, beef, water, liver, calcium carbonate, phosphoric acid, salt, sorbic acid (added to prevent spoilage), calcium propionate (added to prevent spoilage), DL-Methionine, choline chloride, zinc oxide, vitamin supplements (E, B-12, A, D-3), ferrous sulfate, ethoxyquin (a preservative), added color (Red 40), niacin, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, copper sulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), pyridoxine hydrochloride, calcium iodate


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, moist and meaty is up there. Its sad how they can get away with using the word meaty in the name, yet theres no meat in it. 

I used to watch 2 dogs that ate this crap and they wouldnt touch it until the very end of the day when they were really hungry. The stuff looks gross, it has this toxic red color, it feels like play-doh and it smells like rubber. *pukes*


----------

